# formatting in "profile info"?



## Jasper (Dec 15, 2009)

This is, perhaps, a stupid question.  I think i'm gonna ask anyway.  

How do you get colors, centering, hyperlinks on your profile page, a la http://www.furaffinity.net/user/anjila  ?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, well. There's a code generator for that to make it quick and easy. Or you  can just do it the hard way and code it all by yourself by hand, which takes a bit of time, especially if you wanna get it done, and done right the first time. Also, there's a journal of instructions on Yak's Journal which has info on coding and formatting and all that other fun stuff.


----------

